# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test e, Tren a, insulin cycle

## oneshot

first a little history. my sophmore year of high school i weighed 231 lbs at well over 20% bf. i was bulky and very strong for my age however i had no definition. shortly after that I decided i was sick of being a fat kid, joined this forum, and got into dieting and working out pretty hardcore . by my senior year of high school i was down to about 184 and about 10 % bodyfat while running decathlons in track. now im currently 20 and still competing in track however due to 4 knee surgeries i am restricted to throwing hammer and discus. I will be doing a bb comp in about a year. at the start of cycle i was at about 214 and 12% bf. im currently 26 days into:

1-12 Test E 300 mg e3d
3-12 Tren A 50 mg ed
insulin 8 iu post workout 2 weeks on 2 off etc. then again during pct.

PCT:
1-6 a-dex .5 mg ed
1-6 20-25 mg nolva ed
1-3 100 mg clomid ed
hcg 500 iu ed the last week of cycle and for about 10 days after
1-6 otc tribulus and dhea

i know this is a little harsher than most would reccomend for a first cycle however ive had not a single negative side effect. ive had experience with insulin over the past couple years which i know is also not reccomended at my experience level, but Ive learned exactly how my body responds to it and my good friend who is a type 1 diabetic gave me some pure gluclose shots in case of hypo, which has never happened. my goals are to be at least 230 lbs after pct with about same bodyfat or slightly less.

diet is spot on. cosuming about 400 grams protein, 400 grams of carbs, and 100-120 grams of fat spread over 7-8 meals. protein comes from beef, chicken, tuna, egg whites, shakes, and milk. Carbs consist of oats, sweet potatoes, white rice, brown rice, fruit, and usually some sort of simple sugar post workout. fats are mostly in the form of nuts, olive oil, flax oil, and some saturated fats from meats and egg yolks. protein is consistant throughout the day while carbs and fats usually have an inverse relationship within each meal. non workout days carbs are usually about 200-250 g. after maintaining a very strict diet for this long I know how my body responds to different types and amounts of nutrients. also taking multivitamin, 3 grams of vitamin c, b complex, glucosomine chondroiton, msm, and fish oil capsules daily.

training: doing CT's ovt training method as listed in one of the stickies in the workout forum with a little modification to fit my split. will be doing HIT during PCT.
mon-hamstrings and back thickness
tues-Chest and triceps
Wed-off or abs and calves depending on schedule
Thurs- Abs, back width, and biceps
Friday- quads, delts, and calves

Lifts before cycle:
Bench- 315x4
DL- 495x2
i dont do very heavy squats as they tend to bother my knees.

Week 1: frontloaded 1 gram of test. nothing but a few lbs of water weight by the end of the week. first shots were easy but a little sore for a few days after.
Week 2: Lifts up slightly by the end of the week. possibly placebo effect. about 223 lbs.
Week 3: first week of tren ace. ed shots dont bother me as i rotate injection sites constantly. on days i have to shoot test and tren i usually shoot into my glutes, and tren only days is rotate quads and pecs. dont like shootin delts because the soreness is kinda annoying when im trying to do stuff in daily life. strength up a little more by the end of the week. no bad sides from the tren.
Week 4: strength is up significantly. flat benched 335x4 with good form and a little assistance on number 5. also did 275x5 on incline which was also a new best and suprising since i had already done flat bench. Incline dumbell rows were up to 120 lb dbs for 5 good reps. all other lifts are up a good amount. the only side is im sweating a little more than normal from the tren, however, i tend to sweat my ass off 24/7 naturally so its no big deal. no insomnia or joint pain.
I will try to post my progress at least every few days.

----------


## naturalsux

im doing a similar cycle with the same supplements, slin too.

good luck, hope you reach your goal.

----------


## oneshot

libido has also been through the roof since week 1. im lovin this ovt training and would reccomend it to anyone looking for a good combo of size and strength.

----------


## Garnelek

I will follow this...good luck!

----------


## oneshot

delts, quads, and calves today. did 275x5 on smith military which was a new best by a good amount. other lifts were up a little from last week as well. looking a little more vascular, especially in my front delts. pumps are great. being that im not doin cardio i didnt mind the fact that tren is a cardio killer, but i get winded as hell bangin my girl and by the time we're through she is lying in a pool of my sweat.

----------


## oneshot

Last night i saw some friends who i hadnt seen in about 5 weeks. All of them thought i looked significantly bigger since last time. had a coulpe cheat meals yesterday consisting of eggs, sausage, and biscuits with gravy for breakfast, and then later had a massive portion of spagetti and meatballs. injection sites no longer get sore afterwards.

----------


## Budk024

wow bro that is a very intense first cycle but if your diet is really good your gonna see some amazing results. Definately keep us informed how everything is going cuz im looking to do a similar cycle.

----------


## oneshot

nipples were hard most of the day. they dont have any lumps and arn't puffy, just kinda hard most of the time and a little itchy. ate good again today. didn't check my weight but i feel strong and have a good pump 24/7 now.

----------


## oneshot

weighed 230 today!!! great back and hamstring workout with 8 iu insulin afterwards and about 90 grams of dextrose. these extra pounds are takin its tole. just walking across campus my shins are on fire from the extra bodyweight and 50 lb backpack full of food.

----------


## naturalsux

> weighed 230 today!!! great back and hamstring workout with 8 iu insulin afterwards and about 90 grams of dextrose. these extra pounds are takin its tole. just walking across campus my shins are on fire from the extra bodyweight and 50 lb backpack full of food.


so your up 16lbs?

----------


## oneshot

yea, i started at about 214. stronger by the day, slightly leaner, and more vascular.

----------


## oneshot

took today off as i have quite a bit of school work to do by tomorrow. will do chest and tris tomorrow imstead.

----------


## juicedapple463

nice log bro keep us posted.

----------


## AthleticEngineering

Man, that's an ballsy first cycle. Keep us posted.

----------


## oneshot

great chest and triceps workout today. did 335x5 with no assistance on flat bench. weighed 233 with shoes on today cause the scale was wet and wet socks are quite irritating. looking bigger by the day. I strongly suggest checking out the ovt training if your not familiar with it. pec injections are extremely easy and almost painless even with a 21 ga needle.

----------


## naturalsux

> great chest and triceps workout today. did 335x5 with no assistance on flat bench. weighed 233 with shoes on today cause the scale was wet and wet socks are quite irritating. looking bigger by the day. I strongly suggest checking out the ovt training if your not familiar with it. pec injections are extremely easy and almost painless even with a 21 ga needle.


dam bro 21! chest is painless, but 21's. im gonna check out that ovt, im not happy with my gaining anymore.

----------


## oneshot

oil is so thick i need a pretty big needle for it. tried a 23 ga and it took quite a while to draw or shoot even a small amount. I modified the sample ovt workout a little bit to fit into my split. i can post the exact lifts on which days if you want.

----------


## naturalsux

> oil is so thick i need a pretty big needle for it. tried a 23 ga and it took quite a while to draw or shoot even a small amount. I modified the sample ovt workout a little bit to fit into my split. i can post the exact lifts on which days if you want.



that would be sweet. i read some of it last night.

thanks

----------


## oneshot

the first lift listed is the heavy one and the second is the slow concentrated one
monday- back thickness and hams
underhand grip barbell rows superset with close grip cable rows
incline dumbbell rows superset with wide grip overhand cable rows
hamstring curls 5x5
stiff legged deads 4-5 sets of 8-12

tuesday- chest and tris
flat bench superset with flat flyes
incline bench with incline flyes
close grip cable pushdowns with lying ez-curl bar tricep extensions
underhand wide-grip cable pushdowns with dumbbell kickbacks

Thursday- back width and bis
Lat pull down superset with wide grip overhand pullups
Palms-in wide grip lat pull down with straight arm pushdowns
barbell curls superset with straight bar cable curls
dumbbell hammer curls with preacher curls

Friday- delts and quads
Smith military press with lateral raises
upright row with dumbbell arnold presses (palms facing you at the bottom and rotate up)
Hack squats 5x5
Leg extensions 4-5 sets of 8-12

this is pretty much what ive done for the past 4 weeks. here in a couple weeks im gonna switch up the lifts for each muscle group. I prefer to not do the ovt superset on legs, abs and traps which I usually do at end of monday's workout. if anyone reading this is confused, check out CT's ovt training listed in pinnacles sticky in the workout forum and it will make more sense.

----------


## oneshot

great back width and bicep workout today. repping the whole 300 lb stack on lat pull downs for sets of 5, though that doesn't mean much because machines and cables can vary quite a bit. my back has always been my best muscle group and probably my favorite to work out. got pretty winded doing the supersets today.

----------


## naturalsux

ok i went and read it again. why do you do back twice, is it to fully work the back in different regions? 

why not hit the arms twice? do you not need it?

how long do you stay sore?

did you do high or low volume before this? 

sorry for all the ?s just trying to get a better understanding of you and the workout.

thanks

----------


## oneshot

one day is for back width (v-taper) and the other one is for thickness (turtle shell). i used to work out my entire back on a single day but since i switched about a year ago my back has made great progress. when i did it as a whole, i felt that by the time i got to the end of the workout my supporting muscles (bis, forearms, rear delts etc.) would be pretty fatigued and it would be harder to get anything out of my last couple lifts of the day. over the past couple years ive tried heavy weight with low reps, light weight and higher reps with concentrated form, HIT, and probably 20 other splits with varying types of sets. the past 6 months before this cycle i was doing mostly sets of lighter weight with perfect concentrated form for about 4 lifts for larger muscle groups and 3 for smaller groups. that did alright for shaping but my strength wasn't going up very fast and my weight was at near standstill. i feel that im getting plenty of arm work on my back width and chest days, plus i get a little bi work on my back thickness day from the compound movements and a slight amount of tri work on my delt pressing lifts. soreness varies a lot between muscle groups. my delts,upper back, and bis have never really gotten too sore the days following my workouts no matter what i do. legs are usually sore for 2-3 days after i work them out, chest for about 3-4 days, tris for a couple days only when doing heavy pressing lifts.

----------


## naturalsux

> one day is for back width (v-taper) and the other one is for thickness (turtle shell). i used to work out my entire back on a single day but since i switched about a year ago my back has made great progress. when i did it as a whole, i felt that by the time i got to the end of the workout my supporting muscles (bis, forearms, rear delts etc.) would be pretty fatigued and it would be harder to get anything out of my last couple lifts of the day. over the past couple years ive tried heavy weight with low reps, light weight and higher reps with concentrated form, HIT, and probably 20 other splits with varying types of sets. the past 6 months before this cycle i was doing mostly sets of lighter weight with perfect concentrated form for about 4 lifts for larger muscle groups and 3 for smaller groups. that did alright for shaping but my strength wasn't going up very fast and my weight was at near standstill. i feel that im getting plenty of arm work on my back width and chest days, plus i get a little bi work on my back thickness day from the compound movements and a slight amount of tri work on my delt pressing lifts. soreness varies a lot between muscle groups. my delts,upper back, and bis have never really gotten too sore the days following my workouts no matter what i do. legs are usually sore for 2-3 days after i work them out, chest for about 3-4 days, tris for a couple days only when doing heavy pressing lifts.


thanks!

----------


## oneshot

great delt and quad workout today. weighed 229 which is down a pound or two, but oh well. delts are really popping out now and have some sweet new veins. did abs and obliques before i jumped into the heavy stuff on delts and quads. I don't think I've ever in my life been hornier than i have these past few weeks which is saying a lot.

----------


## naturalsux

> great delt and quad workout today. weighed 229 which is down a pound or two, but oh well. delts are really popping out now and have some sweet new veins. did abs and obliques before i jumped into the heavy stuff on delts and quads. I don't think I've ever in my life been hornier than i have these past few weeks which is saying a lot.



maybe i need to up my test then, cause im the opposite.

----------


## oneshot

how much test are you running? try taking a shitload of yohimbe. it will give you a hard on like no other about an hour after taking it.

----------


## naturalsux

> how much test are you running? try taking a shitload of yohimbe. it will give you a hard on like no other about an hour after taking it.


300mg. i dont have a prob getting a hard on. i just dont think about it as much as when im on test only.

----------


## Gears

:0ttiwwop:

----------


## oneshot

ill see what i can come up with.

----------


## oneshot

I wish i had taken some pics right before cycle for comparison purposes but i dont have a camera. the most recent good ones i have are from april 07 about halfway through a cutting phase when i was probably 200-205. Ill post them as soon as i can get my desktop computer working again.
I just cant seem to get enough sex! i have a boner for probably 10 hours a day now.

----------


## oneshot

weighed 230 again today. dropped test just a bit from 300 mg e3d to 250 mg e3d.

----------


## oneshot

weighed in at 229 today. had a great back thickness and hamstring workout today as usual. weight was up just a bit from last week on all lifts. The past few weeks my back has gotten extremely tight from stiff legged deads. i didn't expect back pumps to be a problem being as im not running an oral but i guess a lot of test can do it just the same. Couldn't shoot slin today because something in my backpack busted open and got sticky stuff all over its contents including the only insulin pin i had on me.

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

can you post up pics from before and during the progress of the cycle?

----------


## oneshot

chest and tris today. switched it up from the past few weeks and did incline before flat bench. did 295x5 on incline, then on the next set tried 315. got 3 good reps by myself and then partner helped me with two more. both sets were the strongest ive ever been on incline. when i can fix my desktop, ill put up the pics i have on it from last spring and then take some at the end of the cycle to compare. It seems that every day i look a little better than the day before. most of my shirts are fitting a bit tighter and pants are getting pretty tight in the thighs. Also, i don't think i said before that I'm 5'11"

----------


## oneshot

Back width and biceps today. Nothing too out of the norm except a little stronger than last week. Went up to 135 for some of my heavy sets of 5 on barbell curls, and up to 70 lb dumbbells on hammers, both with good form. weighed in at 227 today. i was in a rush this morning so my three meals prior to working out were in the form of shakes which might have contributed to the couple missing pounds. must have cut into a vessel with my shot today because i bled quite a bit afterwards. this pair of gym shorts now has a big blood stain on the right ass cheek.

----------


## oneshot

didn't go to the gym today. Had two tests and felt kinda obligated to spend some time with my girl before she left town for a week. Guess my forearms will be getting a couple hundred extra workouts next week. Had Chipotles as a cheat meal but ate good other than that. Will do delts and quads in the morning.

----------


## oneshot

sorry ive been out for a few days. Weighed 235 today!!! I havent weighed in like 4 days so this was a huge shocker. switched up my split this week with the same type of sets as before. did chest and back thickness. got 335x5 on flat bench fairly easily. was going to keep the increments the same and jump to 355 but got talked into 365 instead. got it for 2-3 then spotter helped with a couple more. back was also stronger than ever as well.

----------


## oneshot

sorry for the lack of updates. I was gone all last week for spring break. I had to work about 70 hours which cut into my gym time a little, however i still managed to hit all my heavy compound movements with great success. This week is back to the usual. yesterday I had a good back thickness and hamstring workout. weighed 232 and all lifts were up from past weeks a little bit as well. had to stock up on insulin while i was back home as i ran out of pins the previous week and was almost out of slin. gonna do chest and tris here in a few hours so ill let yall know how it goes.

----------


## oneshot

started with flat bench. went up to 355x3 plus two more assisted reps. weighed 232 again. looking more vascular than ever and have a constant pump. Ill probably take tomorrow off. i think i hit a nerve doing a quad injection the other day. I was shooting in about the same area i always do but when the needle was about half way in, my leg involuntarily twitched a few times and has been pretty sore since. everyone i know is commenting that i breath obnoxiously loud which is probably a result of the tren . In about a month i will be competing in a push/pull powerlifting meet. its not going to be too competitive and i dont really want to train specifically for it, however it will be nice to see what my max bench and deadlift is right at the end of my cycle. I usually dont quite go all the way down and touch my chest on bench so that might give me problems.

----------


## oneshot

slept like shit the past two nights. Tossed and turned for hours and only got about 4 or 5 hours of sleep. I think its a combination of the tren and the fact that i have an erection for about the entire duration of the night which makes it hard to sleep on my stomach. And is anybody actually reading this thread???

----------


## oneshot

back width, bis, and abs today. weighed 231 and lifts were up a little more. went up to 75 lb dumbbells on hammer curls which was a new best. my weight has been pretty stable for a couple weeks but I'm still looking better by the day.

----------


## Gears

> slept like shit the past two nights. Tossed and turned for hours and only got about 4 or 5 hours of sleep. I think its a combination of the tren and the fact that i have an erection for about the entire duration of the night which makes it hard to sleep on my stomach. And is anybody actually reading this thread???


I am, but I want more detail and some damn pics  : 1106: .

----------


## oneshot

what kind of detail are you looking for? When i can get a hold of a digital camera ill take some pics and put up some older ones for comparison. I have some from about a year ago on my desktop which ill put up when i can get it working again. I can put up my pre cycle measurements and current measurements if you want.

----------


## 200byjune

im watching

----------


## Gears

> what kind of detail are you looking for? When i can get a hold of a digital camera ill take some pics and put up some older ones for comparison. I have some from about a year ago on my desktop which ill put up when i can get it working again. I can put up my pre cycle measurements and current measurements if you want.


Diet/Cardio information and more workout details from a day to day basis would be nice, then again i`m high maintenance.

----------


## oneshot

aside from really aggressive sex, I'm not doing any cardio. my diet is pretty consistent every day and is primarily made up of the things listed in the first post of the thread.
Heres a example of a typical day:
Meal 1- Cup of oats, medium sized grapefruit, can of tuna, 20 oz skim milk.
Meal 2- 8 oz chicken breast or beef, mixed nuts, about 16 oz milk
Meal 3- 1 cup rice, can of tuna, 1 scoop whey protein or another can of tuna.
workout
Meal 4- PWO. 80-90 grams of dextrose, 50-60 grams of whey
Meal 5- 8 oz beef or chicken, 16 oz milk. cup of rice or pasta or oats, banana
Meal 6- 2 cans of tuna, mixed nuts, maybe a smaller portion of a low gi carb.
Meal 7- Whey shake in milk with some flax or pb mixed in
Meal 8- 8 oz chicken/beef or a couple cans of tuna, 16 oz milk, shot of olive oil or some nuts.
Most of my days look fairly similar to this. the macro distribution is the same, however i may mix up the sources a little bit depending on how sick im getting of something. sometimes if im in a rush, I might sub a portion of meat for a shake.

----------


## oneshot

hit the quads and delts pretty good today. did barbell squats for 5 sets of 10-12 and nearly fell on my face afterwards. went up to 275x10 going very deep. not too impressive, but i was satisfied being as i dont do barbell squats very often. got 295x3 on smith military with some assistance on numbers 4 and 5.

----------


## naturalsux

how much longer do you have left, on cycle?

----------


## oneshot

id have to check my calender, but its about 4 weeks i think.

----------


## oneshot

legs were still a little sore from friday so i did chest and tris instead of hams and back. started with incline and got 315x5 unassisted which is a new best. did a couple plates more than usual on cable pushdowns as well. weighed about 232.

----------


## oneshot

drew blood when aspirating the needle for the first time today. moved over about an inch and shot again with no problem. so far i am very satisfied with the results of the cycle. i can see great improvements in every area. chest is starting to look much rounder and fuller, traps are really popping out, my thighs aren't so out of proportion anymore, and my v-taper is more significant just to name a few. All my clothes are fitting very tight now. cant wait until I can take some pics and compare them to the old ones.

----------


## AthleticEngineering

Haha, I have the same problem with clothes. Nothing fits anymore.

----------


## oneshot

started with some heavy deads today. Didnt go too crazy as it was my first time for heavy deads since my last knee surgery. Went up to 495 for a single. probably could have got another one or two but dropped the weight to 315 and did a couple sets of 10 instead. Didnt do the ovt sets on back today. did hamstring curls, 3 rowing lifts, and some shrugs as well. forgot to weigh today but i expect it to be similar the the past days.

----------


## oneshot

Didn't work out today. Got bodyfat checked using 3 different methods as part of a exercise physiology research project by a grad student. The DXA, which is supposed to be the most accurate showed me at 12.2 overall, 11.8 if the head is subtracted from the equation. The dxa was pretty cool as it used radiation similar to an x-ray that reads the density of different regions. my right side was also about .5 percent lower in all regions which was strange.

----------


## oneshot

thursday weighed about 230 and had a great back width, bicep, and ab workout. didnt do ovt supersets. stronger than ever yet again. Friday did quads, delts, and calves with no ovt either. weighed 230 again. Delts are looking much more vascular. Today was my last day of insulin until pct.

----------


## oneshot

weighed 230 again yesterday. did chest and tris. tried to practice some heavy benching with a touch and pause for the powerlifting meet I have coming up. went up to 365 and put it up fairly easily. tried 385 and needed a couple pounds of assistance for the bottom few inches off of my chest. The 365 was more than i thought i could put up with a touch and pause so im pretty satisfied with that. I think im done with the ovt for the rest of cycle. I did it for about 8 or 9 consecutive weeks and was very satisfied with the results. Aside from flat bench i did incline dumbbells, cables, and incline flyes for chest. I hadnt done heavy dumbbell work since i started cycle so i was a little unstable. I still went up to 130's for a set of six which is the most I've ever done on that as well. For triceps I did dips, cable pushdowns, single underhand cable pushdowns, and a couple sets of kickbacks to finish them off for the day. I'm going to do back thickness and hams a little later today.

----------


## hdrider135

:Aapostpics:

----------


## oneshot

I'm working on it. I only have a couple weeks left of cycle so Ill put some up right at the end.

----------


## oneshot

weighed 230 again yesterday. Had a great back thickness and hamstring workout. started with cable rows for 5 total sets going up to the whole stack for a couple sets of six. After that I did overhand barbell rows, incline dumbbell rows, dumbbell shrugs, hamstring curls, and stiff legged deads. Hamstrings are extremely sore today and my chest is still pretty sore from monday. I have enough tren to get to about the end of the month. Im going to be going out of town in mid may right when i am supposed to start pct. Since i dont want to fly with my pct I think I'm just going to drag the test out an extra week so I can start pct when I get back. Not going to the gym today.

----------


## oneshot

yesterday did back width and biceps. started with weighted pullups, then straight arm pushdowns, then palms in lat pull downs. for bis I did barbell curls, hammers, a preacher curl machine, and some reverse grip preachers to finish. Today did delts, quads, calves and abs. started with dumbbell military going up to 100's for 8, then smith upright row, dumbbell lateral raises, dumbbell rear delt raises, leg press, leg extensions, and some calves and abs to finish. still weighing about 230.

----------


## oneshot

weighed 230 yet again. did chest and tris. Went up to 375 with a touch and 2 second pause on flat bench. did incline dumbbell press up to 120's for 8, a flat fly machine for a few sets, and incline cables (standing pulling from the bottom). for tris I did 4 sets on cable pushdowns, reverse grip cable pushdowns for 3 sets, and dumbbell kickbacks for 3 to kill them at the end.

----------


## T3/T4 GSR

I think you might have to up your calories a bit...seems you are getting stuck at 230. Sounds like you are getting very strong though.

----------


## oneshot

still weighing about 230 and eating like a horse. cant make it to the gym on friday so I changed my split a little this week. tuesday did back only. started with underhand barbell rows going up to 245 for 7 or 8, then lat pull downs, cable rows, straight arm pushdowns, close grip pulldowns, and some shrugs to finish. today did legs and delts. Started with lunges, then on to leg curls, extensions, and some higher rep squats. for delts did smith military, dumbbell side raises, and cable upright rows. Im almost out of 21 ga needles so im now drawing with a 21 and shooting with a 25. the 25 is very hard to get the juice through the needle. I have to push the plunger so hard im afraid the syringe is going to break and it takes about 2 minutes of very hard pressure to get 1.5 cc to go through the needle. gonna do bis, abs, and calves tomorrow and maybe a couple sets of heavy flat bench to get ready for the meet a week from saturday. i only have enough tren to go a couple more days... sniff sniff.

----------


## naturalsux

> still weighing about 230 and eating like a horse. cant make it to the gym on friday so I changed my split a little this week. tuesday did back only. started with underhand barbell rows going up to 245 for 7 or 8, then lat pull downs, cable rows, straight arm pushdowns, close grip pulldowns, and some shrugs to finish. today did legs and delts. Started with lunges, then on to leg curls, extensions, and some higher rep squats. for delts did smith military, dumbbell side raises, and cable upright rows. Im almost out of 21 ga needles so im now drawing with a 21 and shooting with a 25. the 25 is very hard to get the juice through the needle. I have to push the plunger so hard im afraid the syringe is going to break and it takes about 2 minutes of very hard pressure to get 1.5 cc to go through the needle. gonna do bis, abs, and calves tomorrow and maybe a couple sets of heavy flat bench to get ready for the meet a week from saturday. i only have enough tren to go a couple more days... sniff sniff.


run the barrel of capped syringe under hot water for a few min. it will pass through the syringe easier.

----------


## oneshot

tried heating the syringe with no success. took my last shot of tren last friday. had about 80 mg left so i just shot all of it. today i weighed 235 and am a little more bloated than with the tren. did chest and tris today. went up to 365 on flat, up to 120's on dumbbell incline, followed by cables, then incline flyes. for tris i did cable pushdowns, single arm pushdowns, and kickbacks.

----------


## oneshot

weighed about 234 today. had to alter my split a little because of the meet this weekend. did legs and back thickness as opposed to hams and back thickness. only did leg press, extensions, and curls for the legs because i want them to be fresh on saturday. for back i did cable rows, dumbbell incline rows, and overhand barbell rows, and then some shrugs to finish. might take 50 mg of d-bol on thursday, friday, and saturday before the meet. i just hope the bloat wont put me in the next weight class.

----------


## oneshot

weighed 233 today. did delts, abs, and calves. started with smith military going up to 275 for 6, then upright row, then cable side delt raises. didnt want to go to crazy so i can be at 100% on saturday. shot 250 mg of test as well

----------


## randobeefcake

keep up the great work thats one hell of a first cycle but you seem to know your shit. Keep up the great work bro and good luck in the future!

----------


## oneshot

didnt weigh myself today. did back width and bis. started with lat pull down going up to the whole 300 lb stack for 6, then on to straight arm pushdowns for 4 sets, and then palms-in pulldowns for 3 sets. for bis i did barbell curls going up to 135 for 6, then hammers, and then preachers to finish. strength is still all there even though im not on tren anymore.

----------


## oneshot

no gym today so i can be rested for tomorrow. getting about 700-800 grams of carbs today as oppose to my typical 400.

----------


## oneshot

just got done with the meet. started at 335 on bench and got it no prob. went to 365 and got it fairly easily. tried 385 on my final attempt and was damn close but could not quite lock it. started with 495 of deads and got it no prob, went to 545 and got it. tried 600 on my final attempt. got it all the way up and locked out however the judge failed it because of hitching. still a good day overall though

----------


## naturalsux

> just got done with the meet. started at 335 on bench and got it no prob. went to 365 and got it fairly easily. tried 385 on my final attempt and was damn close but could not quite lock it. started with 495 of deads and got it no prob, went to 545 and got it. tried 600 on my final attempt. got it all the way up and locked out however the judge failed it because of hitching. still a good day overall though




Congrats bro, your a strong mofo! :7up:

----------


## oneshot

weighed 230 and did chest and tris today. started with incline going up to 315x6, then dumbbell flat goin up to 140's for 6, then incline flyes, then a flat fly machine. for tris i did cable pushdowns, lying tricep extensions, kickbacks, and then a couple sets of dips to finish. great pump and strength and vascularity is all still there.

----------


## oneshot

did back thickness and bis today with a little higher reps than what ive been doing the rest of the cycle. started with cable rows goin up to the whole stack for 8, then a superset of overhand barbell rows and close-grip pulldowns, then a incline dumbbell row and dumbbell shrug superset. for bis i did barbell curls, hammer curls, cables, and then reverse grip preachers, didnt weigh today. nearly all my sets were in the 10-12 rep range

----------


## oneshot

didnt weigh today but i imagine it is about 230 as usual. had a pretty good leg day. started with sumo deads going up to 315x8, then hamstring curl and leg extension superset, then calves, abductors and adductors, and then a few sets of 20 on leg press to finish.

----------


## oneshot

also just took my last shot of test. only had about .7 ml left so i shot all of it instead of the usual 1ml. Gonna start pct on the 21st. not going to use the hcg since my nuts hardly shrunk at all during cycle

----------


## oneshot

did back width, delts, and abs today. started with lat pull downs, then smith military, then a straight arm push down/cable side delt superset, then palms-in pull downs superseted with upright row. then about 18 sets on abs and obliques. did like 8 sets on cable crunches because i was waiting on a good opportunity to ask out this smokin hot chick who was there also which was a success!!! strength was still all there even with my declining test levels. gonna start HIT tomorrow and will probably do that for 5 or 6 weeks with pct.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

Can you tell me what the sides were like in detail for the TREN

----------


## ChuckLee

> 


Bump^^^^ :Wink/Grin:

----------


## oneshot

i know i know. give me a few days and i can make it happen

----------


## oneshot

> Can you tell me what the sides were like in detail for the TREN


went up to 60 mg ed with very minimal sides. i sweat a little more than usual, however i sweat all the time naturally so no big deal. i slept pretty good most nights. the nights i slept shitty were probably caused by the test boner more than the tren . That kinda makes it hard to sleep on your stomach which is the only way i can sleep. the breathing was the most significant for me. i was told by many people that i breathe really loud and i got winded much easier than usual. im not competing in any endurance sport at the moment so thats no problem. no bad acne, no uncontrollable aggression. great strength and lean muscle gains, great pumps all the time, great muscle stamina during workouts, and great recovery. definitely gonna run it again at a bigger dose in a future cycle.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

> went up to 60 mg ed with very minimal sides. i sweat a little more than usual, however i sweat all the time naturally so no big deal. i slept pretty good most nights. the nights i slept shitty were probably caused by the test boner more than the tren. That kinda makes it hard to sleep on your stomach which is the only way i can sleep. the breathing was the most significant for me. i was told by many people that i breathe really loud and i got winded much easier than usual. im not competing in any endurance sport at the moment so thats no problem. no bad acne, no uncontrollable aggression. great strength and lean muscle gains, great pumps all the time, great muscle stamina during workouts, and great recovery. definitely gonna run it again at a bigger dose in a future cycle.


What ya mean by winded? 
Were ya huffing and puffing during sex? lol
But plenty of stamina to lift weights for repeat reps?

----------


## oneshot

very out of breath especially during sex yet lots of stamina to lift weights as long as i get at least a minute break between sets. after sex i would be breathing extremely hard for probably 15 minutes afterwards and my girl would be drenched in sweat.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

> very out of breath especially during sex yet lots of stamina to lift weights as long as i get at least a minute break between sets. after sex i would be breathing extremely hard for probably 15 minutes afterwards and my girl would be drenched in sweat.


Oh crap. I had my heart set on 50-60mg a day. But that breathless sex thing is putting me off.
I know everyone is different so Im just going to have to try it to learn personal sides but if you had reduced it 40mg a day, do you think you would have been the same? Or would doing 75eod make any differences?

Perhaps best shoot before sleep so peak levels lowered by next day?

Feck, its killing me to hear this. I might have to reconsider cycle.

----------


## oneshot

the breathing isnt too bad unless you are trying to run or do something similar. slow paced cardio wasnt too bad on the lungs. did HIT chest and bis today. started with flat bench and did 315x9 followed by 20 second break than 315x4 followed by another 20 seconds and then 315x3 with a lot of assistance. also did smith incline, barbell decline, incline flyes, and a flat fly machine with the same type of sets. for bis i did barbell curls, hammer curls, preacher curl machine, and cable curls for the same sets as well.

----------


## oneshot

started rugby practice today. upping the calories by quite a bit to compensate for those burned at practice. shooting for about 600 grams of carbs on practice days and upping the fat and protein by a little bit as well.

----------


## oneshot

just got done with back thickness and tris. did underhand barbell rows with 235 with the HIT sets, then wide grip cable rows, close grip pulldowns, dumbbell incline rows, and shrugs all with the HIT sets as well. for tris i did close grip bench with 275, then cable pushdown, then underhand cable pushdowns with hit sets also. running insulin pwo for the next few weeks. feet were covered in blisters from practice yesterday so ive been hobbling around all day. probably not gonna log quite as much as im done with the cycle and about to start pct. im gonna try to get some pics up asap.

----------


## oneshot

started pct today. its all liquid and it may have been the worst tasting thing ive ever let touch my lips. i need to find something to mix it with before tomorrow. libido has hardly gone down at all since i got off the test. i can still get it up and go at least 8 times a day.

----------


## oneshot

pre cycle pics

----------


## oneshot

these and the previous post are the most recent ones i have from spring 07 shortly after my 19 b-day. bodyfat was a slightly less than it currently is and i was sitting at about 200-205 at the end of a cutting phase. immediately prior to cycle i had probably put on about 5 lbs of fat and 5 lbs of muscle since the time of those pics. excuse the shittyness of the pics. my new ones are better but im havin computer problems and cant get them up. that was also only a couple months of working out my legs after a string of a few knee surgeries. they are much better now. ill get the new ones put up as soon as i can figure this out later when i have time.

----------


## oneshot

now im about two weeks into pct and my strength is still mostly there and sex drive is still high. ive been only weighing about 226 the past week but i think the pct is making me hold less water than normal. either that or i am just getting a little leaner with all this running ive been doing. ill try and get the new pics up within a couple days.

----------


## oneshot

today i took my 9 iu insulin shot pwo, immediatly drank about 100 grams of dextrose, and then realized i was out of protein! i had to go with solid food instead which i think really slowed down the digestion of the carbs as well because my blood sugar got down to about 50 which is much lower than it usually goes. no problem just ate some white rice and feel great now. pct is still making me look a little leaner. im kinda liking it. got the new pics still on the way im just currently having some technical difficulties.

----------


## manwitplans

Wow great pictures man, looking swole

----------

